
Pinterest acquires Jelly - jazzychad
https://blog.jelly.co/big-news-pinterest-acquires-jelly-1ef68d36480d#.124dj0fbi
======
toastking
I wonder how this fits into Pintrest's other businesses? Is this just an
attempt to diversify?

